# Gestoria recommendation please



## pscotton (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi all,

I need a recommendation of a good, but cheap Gestoria anywhere between Marbella and Fuengirola. My wife is a non european and I need help to get residencia and her NIE number. I just got one quote and it was 320 euros which I found fairly steep. I only want a Gestoria to come to the foreigners office with us in Malaga because no one speaks English there.

I arranged my residencia and NIE number myself but as my wife is non european and both our Spanish is not that great we dont want to make any errors or miss something.

Anyway any recommendations will be greatly appreciated ...as long as they are cheap.

Many thanks
Paul


----------



## Burriana Babs (Nov 22, 2007)

The fee rate you received is that just the gestors fee or does it include everything? I know my total fee with gestor and additional fees came to a total of 330 Euros. So if that is all inclusive then it is not steep as you say. The process takes a few months and you should be able to pay it over the time. But you will need your residencia before she can get hers done.


----------



## pscotton (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi, thanks for your reply.

Yes that price was all in. But you have worried me now saying that the process takes a few months. I applied for my residencia 4 months ago and it only took a couple of days (NIE did take longer though but that was 5 years ago).

My wife has a 3 month visa which she has had a month already, she arrives in Spain on Friday and I was told her residencia would only take a few days as I was married to her and that I was already a resident.

If it does take a few months then her visa will run out before she gets her residencia. Sorry to say this but I hope you are wrong about this.

Thanks again for your reply, regards Paul


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Not wrong - I'd get to a gestor asap. 

There are dozens in the centre of Fuengirola - I'd see if you can find one who has a member of staff who is of the same nationality as your wife or at least speaks her language. 

Amy reason to delay it and it will be delayed ..... welcome to Spain. Another issue will be/could be how long you have been married. If the authorities think it is a marriage of convenience you'd better have a good lawyer too, Sorry but I have been through this recently with a friend's Thai wife. 

Os deseo mucha suerte


----------



## pscotton (Apr 17, 2008)

Oh dear ... not good news.

But I did have a Spanish speaking friend call the Foreigners office in Malaga and they told him that as I am married to her and a resident as long I have all the paperwork translated and legalised (of which I have) it should all go smoothly.

My wife is Armenian but from Syria with a Syrian passport. We have been together 2 years and married this year in August in Syria. Its been an expensive 2 years flying back and forth from Syria to visit her and sorting out paperwork.

I thought this final hurdle would be quick and easy.

Anyway, while typing this I have just had an email from someone who can help me. She is a friend of a friend, not a gestor but a translator dealing with legal matters such as mine ...and she only charges 25 euros an hour.

So I will get in touch with her and keep you posted on the outcome.

Thanks for your reply, Paul


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Paul, I wish you well BUT it would not be fair of me not to advise of some of the stuff I have seen. My friend ended up selling up here and has gone to live in Thailand. 

Let's hope it all goes very smoothly for you. ONLY charges 25 euros an hour!!!! That's GOOD money for here I assure you. 

Please do keep us updated. I'm in Fuengirola so if you fancy a coffee just shout,


----------



## Burriana Babs (Nov 22, 2007)

Are you an EU citizen by any chance? If so then things MAY be a bit different.


----------



## pscotton (Apr 17, 2008)

Yes I am British and have lived in Spain for just over 5 years. I have paid tax and social security here for 5 years and have had a residency certificate for about 4 months (might be a bit longer).

Oh, and Steve, I am in Calahonda, so not far from you. If I am in the area anytime I will take you up on the offer of the coffee ...you paying, he, he!!

Paul Scotton Design - Index


----------



## Burriana Babs (Nov 22, 2007)

pscotton said:


> Yes I am British and have lived in Spain for just over 5 years. I have paid tax and social security here for 5 years and have had a residency certificate for about 4 months (might be a bit longer).
> 
> Oh, and Steve, I am in Calahonda, so not far from you. If I am in the area anytime I will take you up on the offer of the coffee ...you paying, he, he!!
> 
> Paul Scotton Design - Index


I think but I am not sure that because you are an EU member your wife does not need the visa as they have a united family policy in Spain for EU members. But to be sure you may want to contact my gestor, he handled all my paperwork so will be aware of an EU citizen married to a non EU policy. 

Will send you a PM with his number and name.

Keep us posted on how it works out.


----------



## pscotton (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi Babs,

Thanks for the contact. I am waiting for a return call from the other person and if she cant help I will contact your gestor ...i received your PM, thank you.

I keep hearing different stories about needing visas and not needing visas cos I am married to her.

Then also we want to visit my family in the UK and I was told that as she is married to me, and once she has her residencia for Spain, she doesnt need a separate visa to visit the UK. But then I called the foreign office in the UK to double check and they said that she DOES need a separate visa for the UK. Which means going all the way to Madrid cos now you have to do it in person to give fingerprints.. Nothing is easy in this world ...what we do for love ...he, he!


----------



## Burriana Babs (Nov 22, 2007)

pscotton said:


> Hi Babs,
> 
> Thanks for the contact. I am waiting for a return call from the other person and if she cant help I will contact your gestor ...i received your PM, thank you.
> 
> ...


Yes what we do for love. I know my OH and I have been through so much paperwork and headaches (not to mention tears) between the USA, UK and now Spain. So I have decided I will stay right here in Spain where life is wonderful.


----------



## pscotton (Apr 17, 2008)

Finally an update on what has been happening over the last few months ... pretty plain sailing really apart from a couple of hiccups.

My wife moved to Spain at the end of November last year.

The woman that I was recommended by a friend to go to the foreigners office with us was useless, she was as lost as we was (in fact we knew more than her) ...thats what you get when you try and do it cheaply. Anyway it turned out that we had to fill a form out that they gave us and fax it to them to book the appointment and that only took a week for our appointment.

We arrived with all our paperwork and photocopies (and a Spainish friend to translate) and went in ahead of the queue as we were pre booked, but then we were told that we had to have photocopies of every single page in my wifes passport ...even if they are blank pages. So they kept the rest of the paperwork and gave us another form to fill in and fax to book the appointment, but this was over the Christmas period and so the appointment didnt happen til the end of January ...2 days before my wifes visa was about to expire.

Anyway, we turned up with all the copies and within 10 minutes of sitting at the desk my wife had her NIE number given to her...AT LAST. She was now officially allowed to stay in Spain with me and work if she wanted to. We are just now waiting for the rest of her residency paperwork to come through in the post. We checked online and it says that it was posted to us 20 days ago, so it seems it has been lost in the post, so now we have to go to the foreigners office (with a print out of the webpage thats says it was posted to us and a Spanish friend) to sort out this slight hitch. But all in all it is good news all round ...no complications, no being sent back to her country ...and she even has a job now ...so happy days. The next step thought is to go to Madrid to arrange my wifes visa to visit my family with me in the UK. But in the meantime they are coming to visit us.

Thanks for everyones postings with advice last year.

Regards, Paul


----------



## SeanM (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi Paul, Congratulation on your results with Spanish bureaucracy, I have a friend thats needs to do the same, do you have some info you can post of documentations thats needed or a Gestor


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

pscotton said:


> Finally an update on what has been happening over the last few months ... pretty plain sailing really apart from a couple of hiccups.
> 
> My wife moved to Spain at the end of November last year.
> 
> ...


Hey Paul thats good news and thanks for taking the time to update us ..... lets hope its all good from hereon in for you both...

Sue


----------



## pscotton (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi all,

My wife now has her residency card too. It wasnt lost in the post ...it seems we were meant to go to the police station in Malaga and give her fingerprints and then collect the card in 40 days time ...so thats exactly what we did. It has to be renewed in 5 years time though.

Basically it has taken us 5 months to sort out ...would have been quicker if it werent for Christmas in between and the delay we had going to give her fingerprints.

So if someone tells you that it takes years or it is virtually impossible, for a non eu married to a brit, to get residency in Spain ...tell them rubbish ...cos its easy and painless (apart from a couple of hiccups due to lack of information on our part). And in the end we did this without a gestor and with our very, very basic Spanish. Everyone at the police station and foriegners department were very helpful ...but it helps if you do at least try to use some Spanish and be polite with them. I was lucky that my wife is a happy go lucky person that is always smiling and gets on with everyone ...so they were happy to help us.

Sean ...as for paperwork, first they need to go to the foriegners office in Malaga (thats if your friend is in this region) and ask for an appointment form to fax for an appointment. They reply by fax too.

When they go for the appointment they must take copies of every page (even blank pages) of their passport. Their marriage certificate must be officially translated into Spanish and stamped by everyone concerned at relevant embassies in Madrid and the Spanish embassy in their original country. They will check in Madrid to see if the stamp and signature is on their list of approved signatures (they are very strict with this). Photocopies of the marriage certificate must be taken too. Also they need a photocopy of their partners passport (not every page though) and a photocopy of their partners residency certificate. They must also be registered at the town hall of where they live ...so a copy of this is needed too. By the way they take the original marriage certificate and keep it, so I made sure I scanned all my documents before I gave them anything.

I dont think I have forgotten anything, but there is a company in Marbella that specialises in immigration here is their link...

Gestoría Bocanegra: Immigration

They actually gave us some free advice and so we used that advice to do the whole thing on our own ...but for a fee they will do everything for you.

I hope this helps and also gives hope to any other non eu (married to a brit) looking for residency in Spain.

Good luck, Regards, Paul


----------



## jinty (Jul 27, 2009)

*Gestor in Fuengirola ?*

Hello Paul,

I've just joined this site in order to find out info re obtaining residencia for my elderly parents who're spending several months a year in our apartment in Fuengirola.

So, wondering if you received any recommendations for a gestor in Fuengirola ? It seems that'd be easier route for them than all the queueing for hours in various places etc that this process seems to involve. My husband and I are still working in UK otherwise we'd be happy to do it for them.

Appreciate any advice/info you've had on this subject.

Regards
J




pscotton said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I need a recommendation of a good, but cheap Gestoria anywhere between Marbella and Fuengirola. My wife is a non european and I need help to get residencia and her NIE number. I just got one quote and it was 320 euros which I found fairly steep. I only want a Gestoria to come to the foreigners office with us in Malaga because no one speaks English there.
> 
> ...


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

jinty said:


> Hello Paul,
> 
> I've just joined this site in order to find out info re obtaining residencia for my elderly parents who're spending several months a year in our apartment in Fuengirola.
> 
> ...



Hi J

welcome to the forum........ glad you have found something related to your own query / questions.

One thing - how long are your parents staying in Spain for ? and also are you referring to Residencia Cards ? because these dont exist anymore - you dont need to queue up at the police station etc for them - you now only get a piece of paper - and they may not even need this is they arent living in Spain for a certain period of time each year. Sorry after saying all that Im making the assumption they are EU citizens too ?

Sue


----------



## reals007 (Jul 7, 2009)

I think she will need a visa to visit UK.


----------

